# 13 common sense guidelines for playing in a punk band



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

SOOOOOO I am not in a band, but I know a fair few here are. Read this this morning and thought "COOL" so, here it is:

13 Common Sense Guidelines for Playing In A (Punk) Band – Dying Scene


I rather like #8



> *8. Never piss off the bartender.* If you piss off the bartender, you aren’t playing that venue again, no matter how many heads you brought in. So don’t do it.



There are a pile of comments on the article so what say you? What would be your #14 and so on?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not just a punk band, ANY band.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Even when just jamming we would help each other carry our gear--including the drums, especially if the drummer was my ride...


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

most of the points are pretty good, as said above for ANY band....i like the 35 minutes is enough statement - a lot of bands try to get as much time in as possible, when they'd be better off showcasing their best stuff for 35-45 minutes....and it makes sense...

and i agree that getting your gear on/off stage efficiently is important, as a courtesy to the other bands, and it gives an air of professionalism...i generally get everything moved and roll cables and pack bags/cases out of the path of the next band, once the stage is cleared...


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

"know your role" was defo #1 on the importance level as well as the list!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

2. Never cancel at the last minute.

This is so important or at least it was to me back when I used to play out, it can also translate to "make sure you don't have a member that will bail on you last minute". Guys like this made me give up playing around because no matter how much legwork, promotion, butt kissing, etc. you've done as soon as you cancel whether you find an act to replace you or not your word won't be worth anything. I'm sure it's the same everywhere but the local scene here is, was and always will be an "old boys club" and they're looking for any reason to cut you out, screw up like this and no one will book you anymore.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

This is such a pet peeve of mine! The band before you starts late, plays too long and then take their time packing up on stage while chatting with friends.

STRIKE YOUR SHITE!!!

In the 90's I did a few gigs as a guitar/bass tech for a major Canadian artist, rule #1 was to strike the stage as fast as humanly possible, there were often stagehands to help with this.

Pack up your cables and guitars neatly side stage while the next band is setting up.



Chubba said:


> and i agree that getting your gear on/off stage efficiently is important, as a courtesy to the other bands, and it gives an air of professionalism...i generally get everything moved and roll cables and pack bags/cases out of the path of the next band, once the stage is cleared...


----------

